# Considering using donor eggs but know nothing about it?



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi girls

I have been through one failed IVF using my own eggs and it was an epic fail. The clinic I used were hugely wrong not to do any blood work, which has now shown that I have only a 5% chance of conceiving in IVF using my own eggs.

So, we are now considering donor eggs but I am scared. It's not something that I thought I would ever consider. I have no idea how it works, could anyone give me a little insight? We are using a clinic in Prague called GEST. Are the chances of success much higher using donor eggs? Do you have to have the same drugs if you are using donor eggs? 

I would really appreciate your knowledge girls. I'm very much in the dark.

xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Laurena 
I replied on your other post and I see you ask a slightly different question here.
For DE the drugs are considerably cheaper as there is no stimulation.  You will basically need oestrogen and progesterone.  Some clinics put you on the pill to synch you with donor and others use a single Gonapeptyl injection to induce a bleed and stop your own cycle then use the oestrogen and progesterone.
It's so much easier and going abroad you can treat it almost like a little holiday.
TCCx


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey

Thank you so much for replying. I'm so in the dark about this and never thought I would make this choice but it sounds more appealing than spending money on what I can only predict as a fail :O(

Are the success rates generally higher then for donor conception and do you get to choose a donor that matches your appearance?

xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes success is much higher up to 80% at some clinics.  I had a choice of 5 donors - British, Greek and Belgian even though I was in Cyprus.  My friend at same clinic got offered Swedis,  Finnish and Danish ladies.  Cyprus is very international with both British and American army bases.  Many Spanish clinics also have large international donor register but there you get the donor chosen for you as that is the law in Spain..  I'm not sure about Czech where you are going.  Different countries have different rules.  .
Do look into Tandem Cycle as I mentioned on your other post.
TCCx


----------



## Friends fan 25 (May 3, 2015)

Hi,

I'm pretty much in the same position as yourself. I've had 4 failed IVF cycles and been told I'll have a better chance using DE. I agree with you that it's scary. 6 months ago I wouldn't even have considered DE, I wanted to be able to have my own eggs to conceive a baby. However, now my opinion has changed, I also posted on here to get help and advice from others who have been through this and at the end of the day how ever scary it might be, those comments were positive and helped me to see that at the end of it I would have my own baby. 

Now we are just waiting in a suitable donor through the clinic we have previously been treated in. Not sure exactly how you are feeling but I'm going to go and see a councillor to help me through it too which was also suggested in the comments on my post.

 xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Lauren  
I never had the chance to use my own eggs due to my age, and whilst it's no walk in the park, from what I now know it is so much easier.  The success rates are so much higher as the donors are lovely and young.  I got 2 from 2 cycles in Spain so can't complain   The clinic will usually pick your donor based on criteria you give them and photos on you & your partner. I moderate the Czech boards, why not pop over & post on the Gest thread - I would normally post a link but am on my stupid tablet that won't c&p  
Xx


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Lauren,  the chances of success are much higher using donor eggs. I used Gest clinic in Prague and wholly recommend them, absolutely fantastic. 
I gave birth to my second son two weeks ago. Both my sons wrtw conceived thanks to them and our donor. 
I have been twice now and was successful on both occasions.... This was after years and years if unsuccessful treatments using oe.
Good luck!


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi LaurenaC,

There are a couple of issues to think about before moving on to donor eggs. The first one is to make sure that the reason for your failures are purely down to non viability of your eggs. If there are any issues apart from eggs, then DE will not fix these and you could find yourself failing even after moving on.

At 36, it may be that DE is the answer but it may be worth checking out other issues before moving on with both OE or DE. In my experience the main causes of failure (apart from bad eggs) are:-

Genetics - have you or DH been karyotyped? A blood test to see if you have any genetic issues
Sperm issues - DNA fragmentation other sperm issues? Lifestyle factors affecting sperm (and eggs)?
Thyroid - Have you been tested? TSH must be between 1 and 2 - a lot of GPs are unaware of this. Test T3, T4 and antithyroid antibodies.
Clotting issues - e.g. APS, FVL, MTHFR, etc. Can cause infertility/lack of implantation/miscarriage
Infection - you and DH. Ureaplasma, mycoplasma, chlamydia
Uterine issues: e.g. endometriosis, fibroids, polyps, good lining thickness with triple stripe??
Vitamin D levels - low levels can affect fertility
Autoimmune - e.g. RA factor, crohns, antinuclear antibodies
Immune issues - e.g. NK Cells, cytokines, TNfa. Needs specialist testing.

Many of these tests can be done via a sympathetic GP or your clinic. I would recommend having a look a Agate's information about learning from your failed cycle.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

The second issue is that having donor egg treatment in the UK means that your child can have more information about their donor and will be able to make contact at 18. This is not the case abroad. This is food for thought as you may not have yet considered the implications of this for you and your child. Even if you are deciding not to tell your child at the moment, you may change your mind once he/she is older and that is something to consider.

Of course, many people do go abroad and still tell their children (like me). It is just that there is a significant difference in the UK regarding the law for DC children.

My advice would be to have some counselling (free in the UK) to look at all your thoughts and feelings then move ahead with confidence having done your research. The DCN can be a first place to look at the issues as well as the support here on Fertility Friends.

Wishing you lots of luck,

Daisy xxx


----------

